# Bulls on the fly



## Muley73 (Nov 20, 2010)

My boys were able to score on some nice bull trout this past week.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Wow! Those are incredible Bulls. Were they using streamers? Those are some carnivorous mambo jambos.-----SS


----------



## Muley73 (Nov 20, 2010)

They caught a few on streamers but mostly a nymph pattern my youngest boy came up with and tied.


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

Great pictures and amazing fish!


----------



## Archin (Oct 5, 2013)

Good job those fish are awesome never seen them before good work


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Man- no bull #### those are sweet


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Man, those are nice bull trout. I work in bull trout country but never have, or take, the time to fish them anymore.

Thanks for posting.

.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Wow that's some nice fish there....congrats


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Are those. Bulls or Dolly's?------SS


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Incredible fish!


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

I have never seen a bull trout before. Cool fish. Would love to try that. 
Giant hat is good as well.


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

Sweet fish! Gotta be proud of those sons. My dream trip is for bulls. Were these in the States or Canada? Before I get too old to wade, I hope to take my sons and catch just one the size of those. Thanks for sharing the pics. Keeps the fire burning and prompts the need for more research....


----------



## Muley73 (Nov 20, 2010)

They are all Bulls.


----------



## Muley73 (Nov 20, 2010)

Pack,
They are close to Canada but in the States.


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

Springville Shooter said:


> Are those. Bulls or Dolly's?------SS


Yes! Historically, confusion has existed between S. confluentus (bull trout) and Salvelinus malma malma (Dolly Varden), today commonly called the Dolly Varden trout. This was likely due to overlapping ranges and similar appearances among members of the two species.

The first recorded use of the name "Dolly Varden" for a fish species was applied to members of S. confluentus (bull trout) caught in the McCloud River in northern California in the early 1870s.

It is currently unknown whether the name "Dolly Varden" was later applied to S. m. malma because of its similar appearance to S. confluentus; the two may have even been believed to be the same species. The name "Dolly Varden" may have also been given to S. m. malma independent of the McCloud River fish.

I caught a ton of Dolly Varden trout (Salvelinus malma malma) while stationed at King Salmon, AK. When a group of us fished together, we would anti-up a buck apiece and the first person to make a cast and retrieve WITHOUT catching a Dolly would win the pot. Often it would take more than 30 minutes to win.

And Muley - those are some awesome fish. Your boys done good!:thumb:


----------



## Muley73 (Nov 20, 2010)

Thanks for all the nice comments gents. They just started flyfishing 2 years ago. They busted their butts and did a lot of research. They have met some really wonderful mentors that have taught and included them in some real hot spots. Tons of credit goes to those people. They are 2 free spirts that love life and adventures. I hope they always stay that way!


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

Awesome fish and great pictures!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Really cool 73.

I've been working in Tacoma WA a lot the last two years. My office overlooks the Puyallup River. They have been catching some hog Bull Trout out of the Puyallup not all that far from Tacoma. I have to find some time to chase them.

.


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

I've caught a few in Jarbidge Nevada, but nothing close to the size of those behemoths.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Those are some great looking beasts. Looks like that one has seen a few hooks in its life. Probably harder to catch without a lip to hook!

Jealous!


----------



## Mtnbeer (Jul 15, 2012)

Nice work. I caught my first bull this summer in Idaho. Small guy, but I had a monster bull try to eat a small rainbow off the end of my line. I can't wait to go after more of them.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Anyone fished lake Billy Chinook for monster Bulls? On my bucket list.------SS


----------

